# Pheasant Farm



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Are there any pheasant farms within 1 - 2 hours from Utah County that are reasonably priced and don't charge guest fees etc? Trying to get my extended family together to go out is hard, its impossible when its expensive. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe buy some birds and plant them that morning or the evening before in an area unlikely to be hunted by the public. Or get permission to plant them by a private land owner?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

You could try PIGS. I think they are in Fayette and are reasonably priced. I'm assuming you already crossed Wasatch Wing and. Clay off your list.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

PIGGS in Gunnison.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah, I've looked at WWC but depending on how many of us can actually make it it ends up pretty expensive. We've done 4mile in the past but had I heard they changed their business model. I looked at their website today and I think all they've done is up'd their prices a little, think we'll probably go there again was just wondering if there was something a little less expensive. I'd like to just go buy birds and set them out but its illegal from what I understand unless you have the dog training COR or something like that. Might have to look at that route in the future.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Its rather easy to buy and take out your own birds
There are just some requirements you have to follow. It's been a while and last u remember is your birds must be identified. We would use some trail marking tap tied to the bird so you could see it when the bird was flushed. I don't remember anything about having to have a cor number.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

So this is what I was talking about, from the DWR Website:

"Releasing birds into the wild

You may not release game birds into the wild without written permission from the DWR director or DWR regional supervisor. A letter requesting permission should include the operator's name, address, telephone number, certificate of registration number, area and date of intended release, species to be released, number and sex of each species to be released, and a veterinarian's statement that the birds are disease free and in good health."

I did find that I don't have to have the COR if I have them for less than 60 days, just have to band them before release, but the above is where it gets questionable on whether its worth it or not. Have to look into it a little more.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Muddy Road is a longer drive but it's very well-priced.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Second muddy road awesome people longer drive but well worth it never hunted there but they allowed us to hold our navhda test there this year very nice people and awesome grounds


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Where and what is muddy road?


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Muddy road outfitters in benson Utah a bird farm


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Cool, I actually just found them doing some online searching and they peaked my interest for sure.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

I've never hunted muddy road but have heard nothin but GOOD about them very freindly and helpful. Come to think of it maybe I should head out there.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Never heard of them, a bit of a drive for me but I'd be willing to do so if the reports are good. Anyone go there lately?


----------

